# Crumpled up money



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

"Have you ever seen a twenty pound note all crumpled up?" asked the wife.

"No," I said.

She gave me a sexy little smile, 
reached into her cleavage and pulled out a crumpled twenty pound note.

"Have you ever seen a fifty pound note all crumpled up?" she aske.

"No," I said.

She gave me another sexy little smile, reached into her knickers and pulled out a crumpled fifty pound note.

"Now," she said, "have you ever seen 30,000 pounds all crumpled up?"

"No," I said, intrigued.

"Well, go and take a quick look in the garage."


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Brilliant Dave, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## TTYL (Jan 7, 2013)

Hahaha!


----------



## Hjtt (Oct 19, 2012)

that was brilliant m8 !


----------



## TTYL (Jan 7, 2013)

Hjtt said:


> that was brilliant m8 !


Haha yea, I thought the same when I read it not too long ago too.


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------

